# 2008 dodge caravan factory alarm - disable



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Any way to disable it, or reset it? The van just starts honking at random times. Once while I was in a store and once when I was at work?

thoughts?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Read the owner's manual (alarm part).

If that does not help, then you would need a Factory Electrical Diagrams manual and the Factory Service Manual set of books (order from dealer).

And understand the wiring diagrams.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

In the manual it says 

'Security System Manual Override'

The system will not arm if you lock the doors using the manual door lock plunger.

Hope that works.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rather than disabling the alarm, I'd spend time looking into why the alarm is going off. Check the door plungers and especially the hood plunger. If one of those get 'off' the car will think someone is opening the door or hood and sound the alarm. Common issue.


----------

